# ACT - non yak - 7kg carp



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all.

Thought I would write up a quick trip report on a nice little 45min carp session after work today. Went for a run at lunchtime around lake burley griffin to see some massive carp schooling under the pylons at the front of old parliament house foreshore.

So grabbed my rod after work and headed down.

It was blowing a gale and the fish weren't visible. Not to be deterred I put in 1kg of breadcrumbs and corn to get them going.
First small fish was on deck quite quickly on corn which was a challenge as it headed underneath the wharf there and through the pylons. About 2kg.

Next run was me watching my line flicking off at a rapid rate, flicked the bail arm over and about 20 seconds of ffiiizzzz as my drag kicked in (4lb braid, big fish, no hope). The PING was inevitable. I also managed to tangle the hell out of my other rod which was spooled with my new braid (Jase, couldn't take a trick so lost more of that braid :twisted: not happy!!).

3 more stonking fish on and the same result. Massive bustoffs under the wharf. I was resorting to tying the hook straight to the braid and no trace and feeling a weird mix of exhiliration, acceptance I was undergunned but still a little frustrated.

So after 30 mins decided to go home. Texted sibbo and jase to tell them my story and said I was heading off.

Time to wind in the line.

Bugger, got a snag....... kick kick..... oh i've hooked a small fish and then it has snagged me.....

No..... line is moving slowly away from the wharf. I felt the rod load up and knew it was on. It felt heavy and was not doing much. I think it didn't realise it was hooked so I let it swim 50m away from the pylon and then got stuck in. 30 mins later and I knew it was a big one. I eventually got it in and netted my big fish. I then yelled and shrieked, scaring a few runners, and then had a guy come up to me and say 'gee mate I've never seen a fish caught here before, let's have a look.... BLIMEY.... is that how big they normally get..... I said 'sure, catch them like this all the time :lol: .... then I had to tell the truth and say it was a big fish'.

Ended up 84cm, 7kg and a whole lot of fun. Christened my new combo properly this time (2000 daiwa sol, 8lb braid, shimano raider bream rod), a little light on for this fella but great fun.

Will have to go back with heavier gear and try to wrench them out. I saw fish there earlier today over 10kg. They were big, big fish.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Crazy fish Brant, that is how you test out your new gear Hub style! 8)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bloody hell - that mud guppy is on steroids!
Top fish. Way to christen the new rig.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like great fun! What a stonker. I like the way you let him run away from the pylons before you set the hook too, that was sneaky!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

patwah said:


> Epic fish, I might have a sneaky viewing at lunch tomoz


As you are on the foreshore there looking straight across to the war memorial (with segue hire place on left) it was on the left side about 4 pylons up and they were most active around lunchtime. Just sitting in the shade and edge of the sunlight on the surface. Have a walk along there and I think you will find them easily enough.
I reckon some floating bread or corn would work a treat. Hope you get stuck into them. Good luck


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

What a cracker! That is one big fish. It's a great feeling when a fish like that is on the bank or in the net! Just an awesome fish!

Would the lake be easy to fly fish from...?? ;-)

Keep up the good work.

Dan


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

danfish said:


> What a cracker! That is one big fish. It's a great feeling when a fish like that is on the bank or in the net! Just an awesome fish!
> 
> Would the lake be easy to fly fish from...?? ;-)
> 
> ...


It sure would. This area is very open but lots of people around. Am also not sure how you would drag them out from under the pylons on fly. Hard enough with spin gear and a solid drag! That said, always up for a challenge.


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Solid fish mate. I caught one that went a little over 6.8kgs a couple of years back but it didnt have the length of that fish. One might say you have a knack of catching long, thin fish. I can recall two very decent, but thin, trout you have snagged from recent Jindy trip reports.

Not really sure what I am getting at. Just putting it out there.... ;-)


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sibbo said:


> Solid fish mate. I caught one that went a little over 6.8kgs a couple of years back but it didnt have the length of that fish. One might say you have a knack of catching long, thin fish. I can recall two very decent, but thin, trout you have snagged from recent Jindy trip reports.
> 
> Not really sure what I am getting at. Just putting it out there.... ;-)


Long and skinny, big and fat, trophy after trophy.... Just a long line of success really. You get long and skinny when you catch this many fish.
Right back at you skibob! :lol:


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Sibbo said:


> I caught one that went a little over 6.8kgs a couple of years back but it didnt have the length of that fish.


Was it full of eggs? I got one 7Kg and 75 cm full of eggs a few weeks back, a whole 10cm shorter than Brants. I'm starting to notice that fish with eggs (obviously) weigh more for their shorter length and don't fight as hard when hooked as the males which I believe have the reddish coloured fins. Don't quote me on this, that's just what I've been noticing. Maybe the red coloured fins are just a fish to fish (not sex dependent) thing, but in my experience I take them to be the male fish. They are always longer and more slender and weigh less than a female fish with eggs which doesn't have red fins. 
Take notice next time you get a carp, tell me what you reckon.

On a different note, I was down at my big carp spot bait fishing (too windy for fly) and an enormous fish was at my feet, i could have poked it with a 6 foot rod! His head was maybe 20cm across. I did some research and found the Australian record carp is around 10kg and I think (Dare I say 'I know") that the record beating fish is in this lagoon. I;m gonna catch it too :lol:

Dan


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

11.4Kg? ohhh damn that's big! I'm really gonna have to up my efforts. I stand by my claim though, i know it's in there. There are some monster fish in there. I just have to find a consistent fly that works all the time.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice one!! Good Report.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The ANSA all tackle record for European carp is 18kg :shock:

http://ansa.com.au/demo/wp-content/uplo ... pecies.htm

UPDATE: The ANSA fly fishing record is 11.45kg on 1kg tippet. That's something to aim for Dan! 

http://ansa.com.au/demo/wp-content/uplo ... ecies1.htm


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Squidder said:


> The ANSA fly fishing record is 11.45kg on 1kg tippet


Damn, 1kg tippet? Not a chance in my big carp hole. Either this guy is some fly fishing champion or it must have been a wide open place where that fish was caught allowing long snag free runs (probably both). I was using 12lb tapered leader and it was a real balancing act the whole fight with 7kg carp, the leader was screaming on logs and reeds the whole time. Leader was badly worn afterwards. :?

Damn!

*EDIT* Just Had a look, I dont think that is 1kg tippet, I think that means it is #1 Weight gear! Someone correct me if i'm wrong but that would make a whiting feel like a marlin.


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of giving those carp a try near the old parliament house next weekend. Do you think it would be easier to keep them away from the pylons if I'm out on a kayak?


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

You might have a few challanges with the couple of tour boats that use the pier during the day but they usually clear off for the day about 5ish. I would also be inclined to upgrade your gear if there are a few horse's about the place. Dont get me wrong I'm all about the sport but when Brant talks of bust offs he is only using 4lb braid and a whippy little bream rod.

Thoughts Brant????


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

joey said:


> I'm thinking of giving those carp a try near the old parliament house next weekend. Do you think it would be easier to keep them away from the pylons if I'm out on a kayak?


Agree with Sibbo. You would need some heavier gear to get those big boys/girls out. I reckon 10lb but thin braid would be the lightest. The yak might work but it is a busy area for watercraft. 
I also reckon with this cold snap they might not be on the surface. Suggest sunday if you have an opportunity. If you are keen then send me a message and I will try to come down. No probs if you want to fish solo.

Brant


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

HOLY CARP!.... Err I mean CRAP!!! That is one big mud gobbler! Congrats


----------

